# Mixing differnet crown moldings



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't put crown on the wall if the cabinets have it. The cabinets will be the art. If you do, I would use a low profile copy of what you have on the cabinets. I wouldn't necessarily try to connect it. Does the kitchen connect with any other rooms? Can you show a pic of the walls?


----------



## VA Beach Trimmer (Apr 8, 2007)

I ran into a similar situation a few months ago..If you have wall crown molding meeting cabinet crown molding, it has to be the same material in my opinion..It can be painted meeting stain, that looks fine..


----------



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

Coping two different types of crown molding together will not work, and will look pretty poor. Because it is the detail that you are coping in one piece to match the detail of the other piece of crown. Will not work. Also i believe it would look rather funny to have a painted piece of crown running into a stained piece of crown molding.

Try this-Go to home depot or local hardware store. They actually sell corner pieces for the diyer to put in corners and you can butt pieces of crown right up to. Stain pieces to match crown on cabinets. On other side of corner piece you can butt any kind of crown painted or stained and that should help with the transitions as well as add a little decorative touch.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Once I had a similar problem, so installed a square block in the corner. 
The crown on the wall abutted the block on one side and the cabinet crown abutted the other side.
I cut the bottom of the block off with a compound angle!


----------



## moondog111 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you all. I will consider Tim's idea with the plinth block prefab molding thing. But ultimately I will probably scrap the idea of crown on the walls in the kitchen and let the cabinet molding stand alone.

Very helpful. Thanks again.

Rob


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim's idea is good if it is decorative and not just a chunk of wood. Crown is not a typical design element in kitchens (currently) because it is harder to clean than a flat wall. If you have 3 or 4 inch beautiful mouldings on the cabinets, I say, let that be the focal point. The eye wants to see the beautiful custom cabinets and the food, don't confuse the eye! Thanks for listening, we all love to give opinions!


----------



## moondog111 (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for your help!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a thread with some pics/drawings that might help if you're still messing with it:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=21161

J


----------



## Able Hands (Dec 3, 2008)

Just to throw my .02 in to the mix. J is right IMO. I just ran into this problem in my brothers kitchen and dining room remodel. 

The termination blocks are the best way to accomplish having two different types of crown. If done correctly, it can actually be quite elegant.

By the way, was that sketchup J?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Hey Matt, it's Chief Architect. I do have sketchup on my to-learn list though...:whistling2: (only been on there for a year or two so far).

J


----------



## Able Hands (Dec 3, 2008)

*Sketchup*

For a free program it is extremely powerful. It's also very easy to learn. Heck if I can learn it, anyone can.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

yeah, I've seen some great results with it...I always seem to find something else to do though...:yes: (i don't want to admit that it's just laziness :laughing.

J


----------



## moondog111 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Yes, while I won't be doing wall crown in the kitchen, I haven't totally left the idea, as I have to either end the crown in the family-room at a return over the threshold to the kitchen (on a common wall that begins cabinet crown 2 inches later) or scrap putting crown in the family room. Maybe the return of wall crown two inches awayform the return of cabinett crown would look okay... need some sketch up skills to see it, but I will probaby just hold a piece up after I install the cabinet crown.

Thanks again.

Ciao,

Rob


----------

